# Elgin Blackhawk Project (No Tank)



## Robertriley (Dec 8, 2015)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/bik/5350296787.html


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 8, 2015)

I believe that was posted by the owner in the for sale section already


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 8, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ackhawk-or-Falcon-Project&highlight=blackhawk


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 8, 2015)

And there it is.....


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 8, 2015)

Well heck...lol  I guess it is :o


----------



## Alienbaby17 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey, that's me. 

Hit me up if you're interested.


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 14, 2015)

This chain guard on eBay looks like a perfect match for this bike??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/121838289846?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

item# 121838289846


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 14, 2015)

The Blackhawk didn't come with a guard


----------



## KevinBrick (Dec 14, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/images/imported/2015/07/IMG_20150718_183821_zpsmldl9ysn-1.jpg

maybe not, but here's one it looks great!!


----------

